# progestrone results



## babybiggles (May 1, 2006)

hi ya can you help i am so unsure i phoned the hospital today and asked them to pull my records and get all my day 21 progestrone results as we are gonna go private and get a tracking scan my hospital dont do them and i only have two mlnths left of clomid before the ivf never really understood the results at all. all i know is aparently they are saying anything thats double figures is good a couple of months ago i had an 80 and 60 but these last couple of months i have had 35 on a natural cycle no clomid and now on 50mg of clomid a 38.1 result i have been given its going down does that mean my pcos is getting worse  and i am stating not to ovulate why is it going down do much i dont get it does a result like that indicate ovulation at all


lisa


----------



## linlou17 (Jul 3, 2007)

lisa i am sorry i dont know the levels myself but just wanted to wish you well in your further teatment all the best and keep us posted how you get on

L xx


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

anything over 30nmol indicates ovulation so all them levels are a good indication of OV hun, as for the levels dropping these are on natural cycles so i wouldnt be concerned, possibly the reason why the levels were higher previously could be that on c;lomid you released more than one egg hence the higher levels

can you not make an appointment with your present consultant to go through all the levels/results with you ? it may be a good idea so you have all the knowledge you need 

xxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

As Cleg has said, any level over 30 nmol/l indicates ovulation so you've nothing to worry about as all your results show this.

It could well be that when you were on Clomid previously, you released more than 1 egg so your levels were slightly higher......but either way, your levels indicate ovulation.

I know it's easier said than done but try not to worry.....but if you have concerns then do speak with your consultant.

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## samina (May 30, 2008)

hi there hunny just wanted to wish you all the best of luck, I'm also a bit confused dont know much about progesterone levels but Ive been told over 30 means ovulation, your levels looked very good all over 30, so the question I'm asking is how comes you are not pregnant?,  i dont meen to sound blunt or naive but Ive been told Ive mild PCO'S and that I'm not ovulating. My last progesterone level on clomid was 0.6 which is very low, so if you've been ovulating as your levels show, shouldn't you have conceived ?


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

samina its not that simple hun,just because you ovulate does not mean you will get PG, there are lots of women myself included who ovulated naturally, good prog levels + was given clomid as a boost but yet still didnt fall PG, there are lots of factors to take into account + each individual is different + lets face it, it is far from easy   sometimes there are no reasons why ladies dont get PG one of those mysteries 

xxx


----------



## samina (May 30, 2008)

ain't life a *****,  this ttc malarkey is not all black and white , it seems that some gal's only need to look at the male species and fall pregnant and others  are not so lucky    , oh well, sending you all lots of baby dust wishing your dreams come true


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

samina said:


> hi there hunny just wanted to wish you all the best of luck, I'm also a bit confused dont know much about progesterone levels but Ive been told over 30 means ovulation, your levels looked very good all over 30, so the question I'm asking is how comes you are not pregnant?, i dont meen to sound blunt or naive but Ive been told Ive mild PCO'S and that I'm not ovulating. My last progesterone level on clomid was 0.6 which is very low, so if you've been ovulating as your levels show, shouldn't you have conceived ?


If only it was that simple and easy !!!  I don't have any problems with ovulation and have naturally high levels...between 61nmol/l and 81 nmol/l on natural cycles (lowest was 48 nmol/l which was first natural cycle following an IVF) and when I was prescribed clomid to boost (release more eggs), my levels were 103 and 105 nmol/l on the times I was tested....it's thought I sometimes release more than one egg naturally and when I was on clomid I released 2 or 3 eggs every cycle (follicle tracking and the progesterone results indicated this). I've conceived 3 times naturally....1 ended in termination 18 years ago and 2 early mc's in 2004/2005 (before starting clomid)......unfortunately there just are no guarantees....even with IVF there are no guarantees....we've had 6 IVF/FETs, always had top quality embies and still no baby......

If it was as easy as ovulating and getting high progesterone results, or even of getting top quality embryos through IVF, I'd be pregnant 10 times over.....as Cleg says, there are numerous reasons as to why we don't get pregnant....we're all completely different after all and there are no hard and fast rules.

Take care
Natasha


----------

